# Third millennium Bible



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 8, 2007)

Just wondering if any of the folks here have had a chance to look at this or happen to own one. It claims to be an updated KJV with apocrypha.

http://www.tmbible.com/


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 8, 2007)

James,

Halfway down this article is some info on the TMB, a descendant of the 21st Century KJV: http://www.wayoflife.org/fbns/21st.htm

Steve


----------

